# Programm um Logik für eine SPS zu visualisieren (Doku)



## Daimonion (20 Dezember 2010)

Hallo.

Für unsere hausinterne Dokumentation suche ich ein Program, möglichst Freeware, mit dem ich die Logik aus einer SPS visualisieren kann. 

D.h. die Bedingungen wann sich ein Zylinder bewegen soll etc. soll dargestellt werden. 

Mit Flussdiagrammen, Sequenzdiagrammen, etc. bin ich nicht weiter gekommen. Habt ihr mir da einen Namen oder ein Programm, welches das darstellen kann?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (20 Dezember 2010)

Freeware kenne ich keine, aber du kannst dir ja mal unser AutoSPy anschauen. Demoversion gibt es hier.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Dezember 2010)

was, außer "Flussdiagrammen, Sequenzdiagrammen, etc." schwebt dir denn vor?
kann die anforderung noch nicht so ganz fassen/verarbeiten - bitte konkretisieren, vielleicht mit einem bildchen...


----------



## Homer79 (20 Dezember 2010)

wenn es freeware sein soll, dann ev. jenes:

http://download.chip.eu/de/Dia_3822326.html


----------



## vierlagig (20 Dezember 2010)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Freeware kenne ich keine, aber du kannst dir ja mal unser AutoSPy anschauen. Demoversion gibt es hier.



schön werbung eingebaut, auch wenn es nicht so recht zu passen scheint ... fein fein


----------



## Daimonion (20 Dezember 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> was, außer "Flussdiagrammen, Sequenzdiagrammen, etc." schwebt dir denn vor?
> kann die anforderung noch nicht so ganz fassen/verarbeiten - bitte konkretisieren, vielleicht mit einem bildchen...



Stell dir vor, ich habe diverse Netzwerke die eine gewisse Logik beinhalten. 

(Zylinder 1 darf erst ausfahren, wenn Greifer 2 zu ist und Zylinder 3 in Grundstellung ist.)

So was in Groß, also mehrere Logikblöcke, die alle  miteinander verbunden sind, möchte ich in einem Diagramm darstellen.

Einen, mehrere Editoren für UML, Activity Diagramme, Sequenzdiagramme, etc hab ich schon probiert, aber bei allen Diagrammen passt das Konzept nicht so. 

Ein Sequenzdiagram ist zeitabhängig, was meine Logik ja nicht ist
Ein Flussdiagramm, Ablaufdiagramm stellt eher einen Ablauf da, was ja meine Logik auch nicht ist.

Die logischen Verknüpfungen sind ja nur von den einzelnen Bedingungen abhängig und ich weiß halt nicht wie ich diese darstellen kann.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Dezember 2010)

Daimonion schrieb:


> Die logischen Verknüpfungen sind ja nur von den einzelnen Bedingungen abhängig und ich weiß halt nicht wie ich diese darstellen kann.



druck es in FUP oder KOP aus bzw. mal es so nochmal ab...


----------



## Daimonion (20 Dezember 2010)

Na ja das ist ja nun nicht das was ich wollte, aber danke.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Dezember 2010)

Daimonion schrieb:


> Na ja das ist ja nun nicht das was ich wollte, aber danke.



aber was anderes möchtest du doch nicht wirklich, oder habe ich die anforderungen fehlinterpretiert?


----------



## Daimonion (20 Dezember 2010)

Na ja, die Logik die hier erarbeitet wurde ist recht komplex und wenn ich diese komplexe Logik den Kollegen, die keine SPS Programmierer sind, näher bringen will, brauche ich dafür eine verständliche Nachbildung dieser Logik, damit diese von nicht Programmierern verstanden wird.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Dezember 2010)

vielleicht das klassische struktogramm?

http://www.ziemke-koeln.de/download/index.htm -> struktogramm-editor


----------



## Daimonion (20 Dezember 2010)

Dein Link ist ja recht alt... 

Der Name Struktogramm hat mich wieder auf den eigentlichen Namen, das Nassi-Shneiderman-Diagramm, gebracht, wo ich mir heute auch schon mal überlegt hab, wie das heißen könnte. Mal schauen ob ich mit dem ein brauchbares Ergebnis hinbekomme.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Dezember 2010)

Daimonion schrieb:


> Dein Link ist ja recht alt...
> 
> Aberder Name Struktogramm hat mich wieder auf den eigentlichen Namen, das Nassi-Shneiderman-Diagramm gebracht, wo ich mir heute auch schon mal überlegt hab, wie das heißen könnte. Mal schauen ob ich mit dem ein brauchbares Ergebnis hinbekomme.



nichts anderes kannste mit dem struktogramm-editor meines uralten links erstellen ... bißchen gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wenn man mal eingestiegen ist, recht fix 
... und es läuft anstandslos auf vista :shock:


----------



## Daimonion (20 Dezember 2010)

Ja, ich will dein Programm auch nicht schlecht machen. Habs halt auf die schnelle nur nicht auf XP zum laufen gebracht.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte vor zwei, drei Jahren mal das hier gefunden und fand's garnicht schlecht.

http://www.yworks.com/de/products_yed_about.html


----------



## marlob (20 Dezember 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor zwei, drei Jahren mal das hier gefunden und fand's garnicht schlecht.
> 
> http://www.yworks.com/de/products_yed_about.html


Benutze ich auch des öfteren.
Mir gefällt, das man mit Programm automatisch das Layout anordnen kann. Ausserdem ist das Fileformat graphml. Es lässt sich daher sehr leicht umwandeln in Programmcode für die SPS. Und unter gewissen Umständen auch umgekehrt.


----------



## Mobi (20 Dezember 2010)

Warum machst du das ganze nicht als Ablaufplan, da es sich ja anscheinend um Schrittketten handelt.


----------



## Daimonion (20 Dezember 2010)

Es handelt sich eben nicht um Schrittketten, sondern nur um reine Logik. 

Yed nutze ich auch schon seit mehr als 4 Jahren und ich nutze es jetzt auch für diese Problemstellung. Ist zwar ein wenig umständlich aber es geht schon.


----------



## marlob (20 Dezember 2010)

Du kannst dich ja mal in Latex und Tigz einarbeiten.
http://www.texample.net/tikz/examples/area/electrical-engineering/

Aber wenn dir yed schon zu umständlich ist ... 
Ist halt kein WYSIWYG. Aber da das Textfiles sind kann man die auch schön automatisch generieren.


----------



## Daimonion (20 Dezember 2010)

Yed ist nicht zu umständlich aber er bietet halt nur Zustandsdiagramme, oder Flussdiagramme. Ich dachte für meinen Anwendungsfall gibts vielleicht noch eine spezielle Art von Diagramm.

Hab auch mal schnell einen Blick auf Tigs geworfen. Damit kann man ja die tollsten Sachen machen. Wenn ich mal etwas mehr Zeit habe, dann kann ich mich da ja mal einarbeiten. 

Dieses Problem werd ich mal mit Yed lösen.


----------



## marlob (20 Dezember 2010)

Alternativ gibts ja auch noch das von Homer79 genannte Dia.
http://dia-installer.de/index.html.en
Zusätzliche Shapes gibts hier
http://dia-installer.de/shapes.html


----------

